# Do buckskins change colour?



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

If you could post photos it would be a lot easier to tell


----------



## shelleyb (May 13, 2011)

http://www.nfed.co.uk/cgi-bin/class...play_db_button=on&db_id=55553&query=retrieval

heres the link


----------



## shelleyb (May 13, 2011)

della


----------



## CrazyHorseArtist (May 12, 2011)

It is possible for some horses to change shades. For example: I once owned a Palomino who, after one winter, shed out Golden orange that summer from being a pale yellow the previous summers.

She is Smokey Black. If she were dun you'd still be able to see,even if faint, darker dorsal stripe

EDIT: searches for her mother bring up "_BRYNMEILLION DION_ Black Filly." This is a Welsh Sale book Horse #212


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

That doesn't look like any buckskin that I've seen. Maybe they put up the wrong picture in the add?

Bucksin is a color that resembles shades of tanned deerskin.

Here's what I've known to be a buckskin:



To answer your question, horses will change color or shades of color with the change of seasons. Some will loose their color and become gray or white over time. But I don't think the horse you are asking about will lighten up to a buckskin color. I could be wrong.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

sometimes black horses are born a grulla-like color and change to black.


----------



## CrazyHorseArtist (May 12, 2011)

Smokey/Chocolate Buckskin is Creme (Cr) on Brown (At) The follow horse is (Ata,Ee,Crc) Chocolate Buckin


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

CrazyHorseArtist said:


> Smokey/Chocolate Buckskin is Creme (Cr) on Brown (At) The follow horse is (Ata,Ee,Crc) Chocolate Buckin...


I don't see that in the horse she's asking about. I don't see the dun either.

I'm not one to get that technical with the colors. I can kind of see the bucksin in the pic you posted, but to me that horse is still just a brown horse. A very nice looking (brown) horse.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

In all honesty the horse in the ad looks black. Don't know her pedigree so not going to speculate if she could be smokey black or not, but gut feeling is that she is just plain old black.


----------



## CrazyHorseArtist (May 12, 2011)

usandpets said:


> I'm not one to get that technical with the colors. I can kind of see the bucksin in the pic you posted, but to me that horse is still just a brown horse. A very nice looking (brown) horse.


Exactly A Smokey Black often just looks like a regular black (as the horse in the OPs Image dose) but they may have some fading or they may get slightly lighter with age. 

Single Creme on darker colors is hard to notice without knowing both parents, or Gene Testing.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

CrazyHorseArtist said:


> Exactly A Smokey Black often just looks like a regular black (as the horse in the OPs Image dose) but they may have some fading or they may get slightly lighter with age.
> 
> Single Creme on darker colors is hard to notice without knowing both parents, or Gene Testing.


Not to highjack the thread, but what's the difference between smokey black and black? Just that the black fades? Also what is single creme?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

NdAppy said:


> In all honesty the horse in the ad looks black. Don't know her pedigree so not going to speculate if she could be smokey black or not, but gut feeling is that she is just plain old black.


ND sire is a cremello 




> Not to highjack the thread, but what's the difference between smokey black and black? Just that the black fades? Also what is single creme?


Smoky black is a black horse with a single cream gene. One with two cream genes would be a smoky cream. It's the same as palomino and buckskin. Palomino is a chestnut with a single cream, cremello is a chestnut with double cream. Buckskin is bay with single cream, perlino with double cream


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Ahh then yes smokey black for sure.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Chiilaa said:


> Smoky black is a black horse with a single cream gene. One with two cream genes would be a smoky cream. It's the same as palomino and buckskin. Palomino is a chestnut with a single cream, cremello is a chestnut with double cream. Buckskin is bay with single cream, perlino with double cream


 Way too confusing. I'm sticking with the basic colors :lol:


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

It's entirely possible she is a smokey black, but it would be impossible to say for sure without having her tested. I don't think she has the silver dapple/chocolate gene, it typically lightens all black on the horse and her body is too dark with no light hairs visible in the mane. There is SOMETHING going on to giver her that light tail, I am not sure if the cream gene would do that though. We have a smoky black at the farm and while he has a few white hairs in his tail it's nothing like that, and he is a very unique iron gray color. He has been tested.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Jacksmama because her sire is cremello, he HAS to have passed a cream gene on. She definitely doesn't look palomino, or buckskin. So that leaves smoky brown and smoky black. She doesn't have any "rusting" at her flank, elbow or muzzle, so that rules out smoky brown.


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

Lol, good point! It's early and I haven't had enough coffee What was mama?


----------



## CrazyHorseArtist (May 12, 2011)

Jacksmama said:


> It's entirely possible she is a smokey black, but it would be impossible to say for sure without having her tested. I don't think she has the silver dapple/chocolate gene, it typically lightens all black on the horse and her body is too dark with no light hairs visible in the mane. There is SOMETHING going on to giver her that light tail, I am not sure if the cream gene would do that though. We have a smoky black at the farm and while he has a few white hairs in his tail it's nothing like that, and he is a very unique iron gray color. He has been tested.





CrazyHorseArtist said:


> EDIT: searches for her mother bring up "_BRYNMEILLION DION_ Black Filly." This is a Welsh Sale book Horse #212


The Sire is Cremello (eeCrCr), and the mother Black (Ee, or EE) then you would either get Smoky Black (EeCrc), or Palomino (eeCrc)


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm no expert on colors, but I think she's very pretty!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Since it's only a yearling there could be a change of coat color going into it's second year. I've seen solid black apps quickly become roany apps with black spots. This baby may wind up a sooty buckskin which would show a light undercoat with a lot of dark shading since the sire is a cremello. I boarded a buckskin that altho pale yellow in mid summer, during the winter his legs would blacken right up to the body. His head and neck and shoulder winter hair would blacken as well but not as black as the legs. This made him look sooty. In spring as he started shedding his face and neck would take on a bronze shade. It was never the same two years in a row yet by summer he was always yellow with the usual black stockings almost to his knees.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

^^^ I have seen buckskins that do that and mine shed out with a bunch of dark hairs making her look sooty with her summer coat too, but the pony in question darkening that much would be rather extreme. I agree with smoky black or smoky brown. 

And the reason you've appaloosas change so dramatically is because the LP gene is ridiculous and acts in mysterious ways. I know of someone whose Appy was originally black with a blanket. He's 20 and completely white except for a couple of spots.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Psh LP is a stinker. lol


----------

